# Allen Iverson going for 50+



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He is an amazing 11-15 from the field with 2 minutes left in the 2nd quarter and has 

31 points!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

god I hope so. My fantasy team could use the bump.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He'll fade in the second half. Might get 40.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He'll fade in the second half. Might get 40.


He will get more than 7 in the second half.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Bucks had one of the saddest halves I've ever seen. 26.5% shooting and only two of their players made more than one field goal (one made two, another made three). :laugh: 

Iverson nearly outscored the entire Bucks team in the first half.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He'll fade in the second half. Might get 40.


So much for that, 46 with 9:27 left.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

Amare going for 5-


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

54 on 17-29 with 2:30 to go.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He'll fade in the second half. Might get 40.


WRONG.

Eat it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Allen Iverson is still capable of these games. Who ever thought he was done?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He'll fade in the second half. Might get 40.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay Spriggan do you work for Philip Morris or something... honestly what's up with your avatars lately? You're worse than addicted...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

"this here bat country"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> WRONG.
> ...


Word. Pan got served a big fat plate of crow!:yes:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!


Classic!


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Iverson owns. :yes:


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I didn't know if he was still capable of hitting for 50, especially as a point guard.

Great game


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Okay Spriggan do you work for Philip Morris or something... honestly what's up with your avatars lately? You're worse than addicted...


It's not my fault that cool people smoke.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Did anyone see Iverson sorta drop Marbury yesterday? Nice little sequence of moves, Marbury had to touch the ground to regain his footing.


----------



## Cockney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey yo Pan,

where you at ?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Looks like AI was pissed at giving up that 19 point 4th quarter lead to NY the other night.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry I was wrong on a prediction guys. The shame of not accurately predicting future events is so thick that I feel I must never show my face here again.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> Did anyone see Iverson sorta drop Marbury yesterday? Nice little sequence of moves, Marbury had to touch the ground to regain his footing.


:yes: 

On one on one matchups, AI was having his way with Marbury.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes:
> ...


On one on one matchups AI usually has his way with anyone in the league. If the zone was taken away again he would dominate like his did back in 00-01.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan</b>!
> I didn't know if he was still capable of hitting for 50, especially as a point guard.
> 
> Great game


Good game by AI, if this happens every once in awhile. That said he played great the other night


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!


:laugh: 


Great avatar by the way.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

I heard a rumor that this thread still applies


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

The Sixers will loooose and no one will remember Iversons best game in 04/05.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> Did anyone see Iverson sorta drop Marbury yesterday? Nice little sequence of moves, Marbury had to touch the ground to regain his footing.


and the knicks win!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

It's official. AI isn't human.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

snoogans.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

23 points in the first half.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

40


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like AI is going to take the scoring title again this year at the rate he is putting up numbers lately.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

145 points in three games. That is insane.


----------

